# Tragic news about Jade



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

We lost a baby  It was the most horrible thing to wake up to. I look and there is this pink thing in the nest. It looked like it wasnt formed properly. It didnt have feet....or a head. I think Jade killed it because it looks like the head was bitten off! 

Im going to watch her very carefully. I don't think she has given birth to any others. If anything else goes wrong we are taking her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Rat mommies will kill malformed babies, I know that... Does she seem to be straining at all? I hope she's doing okay!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

She's acting like she normally does. Right now she is just sitting in the nest.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Best of wishes for Jade!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

hope everything goes smoothly from here! sorry about your loss of the first baby.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Woah, I'm curious to see what it looked like without legs.

Hope the sight wasn't to gruesome for you to find.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh that's awful. i'm sorry. for the most part, i'm sure that mom knew what was going on and knew what to do. keep a close eye on her and let us know how things go.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Bad news, I think I will have to take her to the vet tonight  

She's been in labor for a while and all that has come out is what looks to be pieces of disformed baby rat. :? She is throwing herself around and dragging herself everywhere by the front legs.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Sounds like you need the vet asap! I hope she gets through it ok.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I know, im super worried. At this point I don't think any babies are going to make it. Now im worried about Jade's life.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

She may need to have a C-Section. It is likely, if labor has been oging on for a while that the babies won't survive. You really need to focus on Jade at this point. Obviously something went horribly wrong with the pregnancy and the development of the babies.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG! That's horrible DD: Yes a c-section is in order! I hope she pulls through.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, she is gone. She died on the way to the emergancy vet.  I can't believe it turned out like this. Here is a picture of her.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh I am so sorry twilight


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about Jade. Hopefully no one will see the need to flame you right now, as I am sure you are doing enough of that to yourself already.

Unfortunately, there are many things that can go wrong with a pregnancy, no matter the circumstances of how they got that way.

It isn't your fault that things didn't work out. Perhaps her body just wasn't equipped to deal or something went wrong early and her body didn't recognize it. You can never tell by looking at them that things will go so horribly wrong.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh that is awful, what a horrible end to what could have been beautiful. i'm so sorry to hear about that, she was a beautiful ratty.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

What a shame. My condolences.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We paid the vet office $25 to have her ashes blown across a field behind the building.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*cries a little* it's so sad I am truly Sorry twilight! It's hard to believe that the things we cherish so can perish as quickly and unexpectedly as they do. Just take comfort that she is in a better place now and will be with all of the other loving ratties we have lost in our lives.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so sorry...i can't even imagine how upset you must be feeling right now. I don't think i could bear one of my babies going like that. But at least Jade isn't in pain any more.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry D: I'm sure Joshu is grooming her and taking care of her wherever they are. I'll be sure to tell him to take care of her. It's very hard loosing a baby D:


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Thats so sad. Im sorry.
When your feeling a bit better you could think about posting her story to educate people this seems to be such a common problem. I never read anything about the problems with breeding on the simple "getting started with your rats" type sites and nearly bred mine. 

Such a sad story, Im sorry


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this 

I really wanted to breed Doris for a while because she just has such a perfect personality and her health is so great, but I love her too much, I couldn't risk it.

R.I.P Jade.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*SO sorry about your hunnie , Did she just have the one baby? or does she have others you have to hand feed now? I'm asuming you don't since you didn't say anything but if you do. Best of luck with her little ones. R.I.P to your little hunny*


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Im sorry about you loss also... i had the same thing happen except with my hamster mommy. 
im sorry but i gatta ask... was that litter planned or an accident??


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

if you go to search at the top of theforum menue and search "twilight" you'll find her story Izzie


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Twilight,
Join and post your story here to educate others.

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4218.0

No comment on the planned breeding but I hope you reconsider this path.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree. It is important that people hear from those that it has happened to that these things can happen. We tell so many people over and over that it isn't a good idea, they could end up loosing their beautiful girl, but they don't seem to think that it really could happen.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm never breeding again. She was the best rat I have ever owned and her death was caused by my own ignorance. I was unaware it was so bad to breed pet store rats. Had I known sooner, I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your sweet little girl . I know some people here come off as harsh saying 'never breed petstore rats' and 'leave it to proper breeders', but we want to help avoid heartaches such as this .

I'm sorry you had to learn the hard way, and that your wonderful girl left you so soon.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. I honestly don't think its harsh at all, especially after what happened.

I've been really bummed lately. I can't get those images of when Jade was throwing herself around and trying to jump out of the cage out of my mind. I should have realized she was trying to tell me something was wrong.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*hugs* Well you didn't research enough on pregnacy it seems. Or else you would of known.. I'm very sorry. I know your intentions were probably good, you wanted one of your beautiful rats to experiance the wonders of birth probably? I know she knows you meant no harm to her.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

She'd had successful litters in the past, hadn't she?


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can imagine you pain must be tremendous. I know exactly what it feels like to have a baby slipping away and knowing you can't do anything for them. Its the worst feeling in the world. Rats know your feeling just as another human would. Your beautiful girl knew you meant no harm to her, and that you loved her. Shes with all the passed ratties who are all running joyfully in a field in ratty heaven.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your kind words, they truely help. 

Yes I had litters in the past without any problems. I just wasn't prepared for what happened. I know I shouldn't dwell on it and keep thinking of what I should have done differently. Jade is at peace.


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Skritches to Jade, and Hugs to you, Twilight....


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm sooooo sorry about Jade. It is so sad to lose such a loved pet. Don't blame yourself for it, it's just nature's way of kicking our a$$es. 
I'm so sorry for your loss =(


----------



## penelope (May 1, 2007)

With all of the rats out there at shelters that need good homes, why are you breeding? 

You seem like you care about your rats and from other posts I've read from you, you seem like a real sweet person, but this is just a really selfish thing to do. 

It's just like people who breed their mutt dogs cause "they're cute and sweet" and they want to have puppies around. Well those puppies (and your rats) are gonna take homes away from other pets that can be saved from shelters.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Penelope, she's already said she's never breeding again, seeing as how she lost Jade in labour.

I think she understands, and she's beating herself up enough for all of us.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, you did everything you could for her! I am sure she knows that! ~~~~HUGS~~~~


----------



## penelope (May 1, 2007)

I just mean people who breed in general. I mean, there's a whole section on this site for people who want to breed their rats. It's infuriating


----------



## DarkDesires814 (Apr 8, 2007)

It's a little rude to attack someone who lost a rat and then says they aren't going to breed anymore. And in case you didn't notice, most threads in this section are about accidental litters. Almost everyone in this forum is educated in rat breeding ethics so you don't need to jump on a soapbox and preach at someone who has already learned their lesson.


----------



## penelope (May 1, 2007)

If I wanted to attack someone I could say a lot more, like others on here have done. I'm just stating my opinion, which is what forums are for. And again, if people would read the whole post they would understand I'm not attacking one person. I'm upset about the whole idea. But since I'm not "standing on a soapbox" about this I'm not going to start a whole tread, just adding a post.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

penelope, if you rat died how would u feel if some one started preching at u?! its not an easy time atm for twlight so please dont make it any harder at least be sympathetic


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

penelope said:


> I just mean people who breed in general. I mean, there's a whole section on this site for people who want to breed their rats. It's infuriating


Read past the heading. Most people do not in any way condone breeding, with the exception of reputable, knowledgable breeders. When some posts wanting rats they're most often directed towards rescues and humane societies.

In general, a lot of the litters here seem to be the product of petstore negligence, or so it seems.


----------



## Safferbeauty (May 18, 2007)

My rats are from pet stores and I got them when they were both young. My female fell pregnant a few weeks ago and sadly lost both her babies. The 2nd litter there are 10 and are all doing very well. Healthy and eyes are opening. I am sorry u lost your baby. I know what its like. I lost the first litter and that drov me nuts. I was so sad. I have also lost 2 hamsters recently due to cancer. I am sorry u went through all this and I hope u do feel better.

I also dont have a problem with breeding. Nothing wrong with it at all, so I dont know what the matter is here


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

penelope said:


> With all of the rats out there at shelters that need good homes, why are you breeding?
> 
> You seem like you care about your rats and from other posts I've read from you, you seem like a real sweet person, but this is just a really selfish thing to do.
> 
> It's just like people who breed their mutt dogs cause "they're cute and sweet" and they want to have puppies around. Well those puppies (and your rats) are gonna take homes away from other pets that can be saved from shelters.


Breeding can also improve the well being of the species


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

OK guys, can we try and stay on topic here, please. Thanks!


----------

